# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  اعمدة الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم الاثنين

## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ﺯﺍﻛﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﻕ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻚ
ﻭﻫﺞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺒﺮ
ﻣﺒﺮﻭﻙ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ

* ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻧﺎﺓ ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﻛﻞ ﺃﺷﻜﺎﻝ ﺍﻹﻫﻤﺎﻝ ﺇﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺻﻘﻮﺭ
ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻨﺘﺼﺮﻭ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻧﻲ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ
ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺧﺎﺿﻬﺎ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺤﻤﻞ ﻛﻞ ﺃﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻹﺧﻔﺎﻕ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﺑﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺮﻧﺎ ﻭﻓﺘﺤﻨﺎ ﻧﻔﺎﺝ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺃﺑﻮﺍﺏ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ
ﻟﻠﺘﺤﻠﻴﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺑﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺎﻥ .2017
*ﻟﻌﺐ ﺻﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﻓﻨﻴﺎً ﻭﺗﻔﻮﻗﻮ
ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻓﺔ ﺳﻠﻔﺎً ﻣﻦ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺗﺎﻡ ﻟﻺﻋﺪﺍﺩ
ﻭﺃﺳﺘﻄﺎﻋﻮ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺆﻛﺪﻭ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ
ﻟﻬﺎ ﺣﻀﻮﺭ ﺑﺮﻏﻢ ﺷﺢ ﺍﻹﻣﻜﺎﻧﺎﺕ ﻭﺑﺮﻏﻢ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻹﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ
ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺰﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺴﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ
ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻭﻟﻮ ﺟﺰﺀ ﻳﺴﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﻭﻻ ﺃﺩﺭﻱ ﻟﻸﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﻛﻴﻒ
ﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻬﻤﻞ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻬﺎ ﻭﺗﺘﺮﻛﻪ ﻧﻬﺒﺎ ﻟﺘﺼﺎﺭﻳﻒ
ﺍﻷﻗﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺭﺣﻴﻤﺔ ﺑﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺧﺎﺽ ﻧﺰﺍﻝ
ﺍﻷﻣﺲ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﺃﻗﻞ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ
ﺣﻈﺎً ﻭﺃﺿﻌﻔﻬﺎ ﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻣﺎﻟﺖ ﻛﻔﺘﻬﺎ
ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺷﻮﻃﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﻲ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ
ﻋﺠﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻛﻠﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﺇﺣﺘﺴﺒﻬﺎ ﺣﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻮﺍﺗﻴﻢ
ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﺪ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﻣﻨﻊ
ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﻟﺒﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ .
* ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻴﺔ ﻟﻤﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﻭﻻﻋﻴﺒﻴﻪ ﻓﻬﻢ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺭﻓﻌﻮ ﺃﺳﻢ
ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺎً ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﻣﻢ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻘﻬﻘﺮﻭ ﺭﻏﻢ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻐﺼﺎﺕ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺯﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻣﺮﻭ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻣﺮ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺍﻱ
ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻭﺩﻱ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻧﺰﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻧﻲ .
*ﻇﻬﺮ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻣﻬﺘﺰ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺸﻲ ﻟﻜﻦ
ﺳﺮﻋﺎﻥ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻤﻜﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺍﻭﺭﺍﻗﻬﻢ
ﻟﻴﺴﻴﻄﺮﻭ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺷﻌﻠﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻫﻮﺏ
ﻋﻤﺎﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻌﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺑﺮﺯ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ
ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻭﻣﻌﻪ ﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻵﺧﺮ
ﺷﻌﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺸﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻲ .
ﺳﻴﻄﺮﺓ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺷﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺴﻔﺮ ﻋﻦ
ﺷﻲ ﻓﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺎً ﺍﻧﻪ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ
ﺩﻓﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻣﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺻﻌﺒﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﻟﻤﺮﻣﺎﻩ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻭﻻﺕ
ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺪﺩﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺨﻠﻠﺘﻬﺎ ﻓﺮﺹ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﻟﻤﺮﻣﻲ
ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺿﺎﻋﺖ ﺗﺒﺎﻋﺎً ﻟﻘﻠﺔ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﺍﻏﻠﺐ ﻣﻦ
ﻭﺻﻠﺘﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺹ .
* ﻓﻲ ﺷﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﺟﺮﻱ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﺗﻐﻴﺮ ﻗﻀﻲ
ﺑﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻭﻟﻲ ﻭﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ
ﺑﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻔﻌﻞ ﺗﺤﺮﻙ ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺐ
ﺍﻷﻳﺴﺮ ﻭﺑﺪﺃ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﻳﻔﺮﺽ ﺳﻴﻄﺮﺓ ﺷﺒﻪ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﻣﺠﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻨﻘﺼﻬﺎ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻟﺼﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ
ﻭﻟﻠﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﻋﺎﺩ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﺒﺸﺔ ﺑﺪﻳﻼً
ﻟﻨﺰﺍﺭ ﺣﺎﻣﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻓﺎﻋﻼً ﺑﺎﻟﺸﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ
ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺑﺸﺔ ﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﻓﺮﺽ ﺣﺼﺎﺭﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻧﻲ
ﻟﻴﻨﺘﺞ ﻋﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻀﻐﻂ ﺭﻛﻠﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻧﻔﺬﻫﺎ ﻋﺠﺐ ﻟﻴﺤﺮﺯ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ
ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﻔﻞ ﻟﻠﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺛﻼﺙ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻏﺎﻟﻴﺔ
ﺍﻧﺘﺰﻋﻬﺎ ﻓﺘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺣﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻧﺎﺓ .
*ﻓﻮﺯ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﻣﻔﺮﺡ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎً ﺍﻧﻪ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ
ﻇﺮﻭﻑ ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﻣﺮ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﻓﺢ .
* ﻓﻌﻠﻬﺎ ﻓﺘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺬﻭﺏ ﻭﺿﺮﺑﻮ ﻇﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﻹﻫﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻔﺤﻠﺔ
ﺑﻴﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺪﻳﺪ ﻋﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﺒﺎﻋﺪ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﻭﺑﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺎﺩﻡ
ﻣﺸﺎﻭﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ .
*ﻣﺎﺟﺮﻱ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺇﻫﻤﺎﻝ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ
ﻳﺸﻜﻞ ﺩﺭﺱ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎً ﻭﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻥ
ﺗﻨﺘﻔﺾ ﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺻﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﻣﺸﺎﻭﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻫﻠﺔ ﻷﻣﻢ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﺎﺑﻮﻥ .2017
* ﺍﻟﻒ ﻣﺒﺮﻭﻙ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻒ ﻣﺒﺮﻭﻙ ﻟﺼﺎﻧﻊ ﺍﻹﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ
ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﻭﺍﻟﻒ ﻣﺒﺮﻭﻙ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺳﺎﻧﺪ ﺻﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ
ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺷﻴﺦ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻒ ﻣﺒﺮﻭﻙ ﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﻲ .
ﻭﻫﺞ ﺍﺧﻴﺮ :
* ﻗﺎﻝ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻭﻟﻮ ﻻﺣﻘﻪ ﻋﺒﺮ
ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻭﺟﺪ ﻣﻌﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﻮﺃ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻳﻮﻣﺎً ﻟﻌﺐ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﺳﺘﺔ ﺃﺷﻬﺮ
ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﻤﻨﻌﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻼﻣﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ
ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺃﻳﻀﺎً ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭﻳﻌﻨﻲ
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﻃﺎﻗﻤﻪ ﻗﺪ ﻇﻞ ﻳﻌﺎﻣﻠﻪ ﻣﻌﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﺳﻴﺌﺔ .
*ﻃﺒﻌﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻛﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺣﻘﻪ ﺃﻳﻀﺎً
ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻤﺮﺩ ﻭﻳﺘﺤﺪﻱ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺣﻘﻪ ﻗﺒﻠﻬﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﺬﺏ ﻭﻳﺪﻋﻲ
ﺍﻹﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭ ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻟﻦ ﺗﻘﻒ ﻳﻮﻣﺎً
ﻟﺘﻨﺘﺰﻉ ﺣﻖ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺃﺻﻴﻞ ﻓﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺑﺒﺴﺎﻃﺔ ﻫﻲ ﻣﻦ
ﺻﻨﻌﺖ ﻛﻞ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻫﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻣﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻠﺒﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ
ﺍﻷﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺷﺘﻬﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﻤﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ
ﺗﺤﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻭﺗﻤﺮﺩ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻳﻀﺎً ﻓﻌﻠﻬﺎ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻭﺭﻛﻞ
ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﺘﺮﺙ ﻭﻫﺎﻫﻮ ﻓﺘﻲ ﺑﺎﻣﺎﻛﻮ ﻳﺨﺮﺝ
ﻟﺴﺎﻧﻪ ﻟﻺﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻈﻬﺮﻫﺎ ﺑﻌﻀﻬﻢ ﻟﻸﺳﻒ
ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻀﺤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻇﻞ ﻳﺘﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ ﻭﺣﺘﻲ
ﻓﻲ ﻓﻀﺤﻴﺔ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻭﻫﺮﻭﺑﻪ ﻭﺟﺪﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﻻ
ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺛﻮ ﺇﻻ ﻋﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻋﻼ ﺷﺄﻧﻪ ﻭﻣﻬﻤﺎ
ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻲ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺃﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺷﺄﻥ ﻭﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺠﺪ
ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺐ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺆﺳﺴﻴﺔ ﻭﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﻟﻜﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ
ﻻ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻮﺍﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻏﺪﺍً ﺳﻴﺨﺮﺝ ﺃﺣﺪﻫﻢ ﻟﻴﺪﻟﻲ
ﺑﺒﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺧﻦ ﻭﺳﺮﻋﺎﻥ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺬﻫﺐ ﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﺳﺒﻴﻠﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ
ﺍﻥ ﺗﻨﺎﻟﻪ ﺃﻳﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻨﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﻤﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺩﻭﻣﺎً ﺑﻤﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﻖ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺜﻮﺭ ﻭﻳﺜﻮﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻼ ﺷﺊ .
*ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻧﻬﺪﻳﻪ ﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺳﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺗﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻀﻴﺤﺔ ﻭﻻ
ﻋﺰﺍﺀ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎً
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*بهدوء
هاشم علم الدين 
فوز ضد كل التوقعات !
وضع منتخبنا اليتيم اول ثلاث نقاط فى رصيده بعد فوزه على ضيفه منتخب سيراليون بهدف رمضان عجب من ركلة جزاء فى الجزء الاخير من المباراة التى كانت تسير حينها نحو التعادل السلبي ,, وهو فوز يولد من رحم المعاناة ومن وسط الظروف القاهره والقاسية التى عاشها منتخبنا الوطنى بل وسيعيشها لاحقا اذا قدر له ان يستمر فى هذه التصفيات الى مالانهاية ولاينسحب منها فى ظل غياب عنصر المال والاهمال من جانب الاتحاد العام الذى لازال يمارس دور المتفرج تاركا هذا الحمل الثقيل على الكابتن مازدا ومن قبله اسامه عطا المنان الذى يشكر على مايقدمه من دعم شخصى لمسيرة المنتخب كان اخرها تحمله لتكلفة المعسكر الداخلي الاخير بعدما تعثر سفر صقور الجديان الى تونس وفشل ادارته فى توفير تذاكر السفر وماترتب على هذا الفشل من تعطيل لبرنامج الاعداد الذى تم التنسيق حوله مع الاجهزة الفنية فى المريخ والهلال .
ماحققه المنتخب بالامس من فوز مستحق يحسب للاعبين ومن خلفهم ايوب الكرة السودانية مازدا وللجماهير الوفية التى حضرت وآزرت اللاعبين ولاعزاء لاى طرف اخر سواء فى الاتحاد العام او وزارة الشباب والرياضه التى لازالت مشغوله باستقبال الوزير الجديد واركان حربه من المساعدين القادمين لحوش الشباب والرياضه فى اطار المحاصصات السياسيه التى حولت هذه الوزارة منذ سنوات لمجرد ( صفقة ) يتم بها استرضاء مايسمي باحزاب حكومة الاجماع الوطنى ,, عموما منتخبنا حقق الفوز المطلوب وهزم كل الظروف التى احاطت به من كل جانب ويستحق نجومه التهنئة والتحية على الاداء والنتيجة الايجابية التى نامل ان تفتح الشهية لانتصارات اخرى رغم قناعتنا بان الاستمرار فى سكة الانتصارات لايتم بالامنيات وانما بتوفير الدعم المالي المطلوب لتنفيذ برامج الاعداد والتجارب الودية كما هو حال بقية منتخبات الدول من حولنا التى تهتم وتراعى العمل الرياضى وتتعامل معه من منطلق فكر وتخطيط تنموى وليس من باب اللهو والعبث !
ماقدمه المنتخب امام سيراليون بالامس كان فى حدود امكانياته الذاتية وعلي قدر ( الحجم الضئيل ) جدا من الاعداد الذى توفر له فى الداخل ولكنه عمل كبير بحسابات المنافسة لانه على الاقل جاء ضد كل التوقعات التى سبقت المباراة وكانت ترشح سيراليون للفوز الا ان لاعبينا صبروا وقاتلوا بعزيمة الابطال وصمدوا حتى تحقق الفوز وحصد النقاط ,, مليون مبروك لكابتن مازدا ولاعبيه والتحية لجماهيرنا الوفيه .
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*فزنا على سيراليون رغم البدائية والعشوائية.
                                                    محمد كمال سعيد

* فاز منتخبنا بالأمس على سيراليون بهدف دون مقابل في استهلالية مشواره بالتصفيات المؤهلة إلى نهائيات الكان 2017 بالجابون، ورغم تواضع وتراجع المستوى العام إلاّ أن الفوز يبقى من أكبر المكاسب لأنه يمنحنا فرصة التقدم في التصنيف العالمي..!!

* أما الشكل البائس والمستوى المتراجع لصقور الجديان فإننا لا ولن نحزن عليه على اعتبار أن ذلك ما هو إلاّ نتيجة حتمية لسوء الإعداد وتواضعه بفعل الإهمال الكبير الذي يتعامل به الجميع مع المنتخب..!!

* منتخب سيراليون تفوق علينا في الكثير من دقائق المباراة وأهدر لاعبوه فرصاً سهلة كانت كافية واحدة منها لوضعنا خارج الحسابات المتعلقة بالمنافسة، إلى جانب زرع المزيد من الإحباطات داخل نفوس عشاق الكرة السودانية بالداخل والخارج..!!

* توقعنا أن يكون مستوى لاعبي المريخ والهلال مختلفاً في لقاء الأمس على اعتبار أنهم عائدون قبل أيام من تونس بعد مشاركتهم في معسكري الفريقين تأهباً للاستحقاقات المقبلة لكن كل توقعاتنا ذهبت مع الريح وتشابه الجميع في العك..!!

* لقد كانت مباراة الأمس إعادة لأسلوب الكرة البدائية والتي لا يعرف اللاعب السوداني غير التعامل بها، فالاستلام والتمرير يتم بعد (سنة) من وصول الكرة للاعبنا، ووصول الهجمة إلى مرمى المنافس يأخذ ربع شوط بحاله..!!

* ولأن مازدا لم يرَ (نجوم) المريخ والهلال إلاّ قبل أيام معدودة من موعد المباراة ثم اعتمد عليهم في التشكيلة الأساسية، كان من الطبيعي أن تغيب الخطة ويكون الاعتماد على المهارات الفردية والاجتهادات الفطرية للاعبين..!!

* فاز منتخبنا بهدف لكن يجب أن لا تخدعنا نتيجة الأمس لأن المستوى المخجل الذي أدى به لاعبونا بالجد لا يشرفنا ولا يوازي وضعيتنا الكروية في القارة الأفريقية ولابد من الاعتراف بذلك أولاً قبل كل شيء..!!

* ولأن الفوز تحقق باجتهاد اللاعبين وتوفيق المولى عز وجل فإن الضرورة تحتم على قادة اتحاد الكرة تبديل الواقع المأسوي الحالي المتعلق بالطريقة العشوائية الحالية التي نعتمد عليها في إعداد المنتخب خاصة وأن مرحلة التصفيات لا تزال في بدايتها..!!

* الحقيقة بالجد تتمثل في أن منتخبنا فاز بالأمس ببركة دعاء الوالدين ووقفة الغلابى من أبناء شعبنا، واجتهاد اللاعبين رغم اعتمادهم على الطريقة البدائية في تمرير الكرة وقيادة الهجمات وغير ذلك من الثوابت الغائبة عنهم..!!

* الفوز لا يحتاج من قادة اتحاد الكرة الخروج علينا للتحدث عن الاسطوانة المشروخة المتعلقة بغياب الدعم ومسلسل وزارتي المالية والرياضة وغير ذلك من المناشدات التي حفظناها واعتقد أننا مللناها من تكرارها القاتل..!!

* قادة الاتحاد وبدلاً من التفاخر والتباهي واستعراض الأزمات الأجدر لهم الابتعاد وبهدوء تعبيراً عن رغبتهم في خدمة هذا الوطن واعتراضاً على غياب الدعم لأنهم ساعتها سينالون احترام الجميع.. لكن هل يفعلوها..؟!!

* تخريمة أولى: لو لا احتساب الحكم اليوغندي لضربة جزاء لصالح منتخبنا لما تمكن لاعبونا من الوصول إلى شباك سيراليون ولو لعبوا لثلاثة أشهر.. لا لشيء سوى للطريقة البدائية والعشوائية التي اعتمدوا عليها..!!

* تخريمة ثانية: غياب القائد داخل الملعب ظهر بوضوح خلال مباراة الأمس وذات الشيء بخصوص صانع الألعاب واللاعب القناص الهداف، والمدافع الفولاذي.. طيب نحنا عندنا شنو..؟! والله دي الحقيقة..!! 

* تخريمة ثالثة: انتهت المباراة بخيرها وبشرها واعتقد أن هنالك خطوات تنظيمية عديدة تفرض نفسها على كرتنا السودانية بداية من الاتحاد والجهاز الفني واللاعبين.. ولنا عودة بإذن الله..!!
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*في حضرة الوطن تسقط كل الالوان
جابوها رجال !
            غاندي الزيدابي

{ فعلها ابطال السودان والذين كانوا رجلا كالاسود الضارية والتهموا سيراليون بهدف بوزن الذهب يكفى انه حصد لنا اغلى ثلاث نقاط وضعت صقور الجديان فى الطريق الصحيح ومواصلة المشوار باقتدار نحو نهائيات الجابون .

أكدها ابطال السودان بان المعاناة الحقيقية التى واجهتهم من اعداد ضعيف وهزيل لم تمنعهم من اعلاء شان الوطن بفوز غال اسعد الانصار وفتح آمال عراض لبلوغ النهائيات .

{ مبروك لاخوان المعز محجوب الصمود ورفع هامة وطن الجدود بفوز مثير على منتخب خطير فعل المستحيل للعودة الى سيراليون بنتيجة ايجابية ولكن الولد الشقى رمضان عجب القمهم هدفا فى شباكهم وجعلهم يغادرون الخرطوم بخفى حنين رغم انهم تخنقدوا فيها لقرابة الاسبوع ولكنهم لم ينالوا مرادهم !

{مبروك يامازدا فقد صنعت من الفسيخ شربات وحققت المقصود بالموجود من لاعبين وضعوا السودان فى حدقات العيون ولم يهتموا بالاهمال والتقصير الكبير من قبل المسؤلين عن الرياضة والذين نحسب بانهم سوف يعودون للاطلالة للاضواء على اكتاف اللاعبين مستغلين الفوز المهم الذى حققه اللاعبون ليصرحوا ويتحدثوا عن الانتصار وانهم سوف يوفرون الاعداد المثالى وغيره من التصريحات الفشنك التى حفظها الجمهور والتى ماعادت تنطلى عليه وبالطبع سترون العجب العجاب من اتحادنا النائم فى العسل باصدار بيانات الاشادة بصقور الجديان وهم الذين فشلوا فى اقامة معسكر تونس ولم يوفروا مباراة ودية واحدة فقط لاختبار وتجهيز المنتخب !

{ شكرا يامازدا وشكرا يا اخوان المعز وشكرا ياجمهور يا واعى يا راقى وانتم من تستحقون ان ترفع لكم القبعات.. ولاعزاء لاصحاب المصالح الشخصية الذين خصموا كثيرا من الكرة السودانية .

آخر الاصداء 

{ جابوها رجال ماسائلين فى الافيال
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الارباب يكتب عبر (سودانا فوق) اليوم الاثنين بعنوان (سمانيات)​” أمَّا حديثك عن أنَّ تعاملك في النواحي المادية إتجاه واحد فهو حديث مموج تريد به إيهام الناس بأن لي (تعامل) مادي و إن كان لديك مستند إنك قدمت لنا أي دعم مادي أرجو أن تفصح عنه حتى يعلم كلَّ الناس من منّا الصادق و من الكاذب ”
​هذا بعض حديث ليوسف السماني وهو شيء مما أعتدت أن أقول عنه أنه من ذلك الإنفعال الذي يفسد كلَّ ما يأتي تحت عباءته و ظلاله .
​فالسمَّاني لبس الطاقية بمحض إرادته لا بإرادة غيره وما كان له أن يفعل ما يريد نفيه و إنكاره إذ أن أي نفي أو إنكار لما قد جاء معمَّماً إنما يدخل في باب التأكيد القاطع و رحم الله أخانا و صديقنا الراحل المقيم الأستاذ عمر الكاهن وما أورثنا إياه من ” غير قابل للنفي ” .
​كما أن السماني وقد وصف الحديث في النواحي المادية بالحديث المموج يؤكِّد من ناحية ثانية وزاوية أخرى بأن الطاقية طاقيته هو لا لسواه و في هذه الحالة يخالف منهج أولي العزم المقرين بالفضل العائدين به لأهله .
​لكن أسوأ ما جاء من السماني ، مع كثرة ما جاء فيما كتب من سوء ، إنَّما قوله ” حتى يعلم كل الناس من منَّا الصادق و الكاذب ” فإن كان الصدق ، كما نقول ،فجأة فإن الكذب هلاك وهل من هلاك أكثر من مفارقة الملَّة و في الهدى النبوي الشريف أنَّ المسلم لا يكذب ؟؟
​حمدت لنفسي ، في قدارة نفسي ، أن تركت الباب موارباً و أنا أقول بأنَّ التعامل المادي بيننا ، أنا و يوسف السماني و قد قدمت نفسي قصداً و إقتداراً ، ذو إتجاه واحد و لعلكم تجدون فيما تذكره السماني ، صحيحاً كان أو غير دقيق ما يؤكد قولي بأنه إتجاه واحد و أن جاء بصورة مغايرة .
​فالإذاعة التي ” تقيم النفرات و تحشد الجمهور في مباريات الهلال الإفريقيه و تخصص كل ساعات البث بهذا الأمر الأمر ” و ” الساعة الواحدة تكلف خمساً و ثلالثين ألف جنيه ” و الإذاعة التي ظلَّت تستضيف صلاح إدريس ، وهو رئيس الهلال ” و تتواصل معه وهو في السعودية لساعات طويلة و الإذاعة التي تذيع أعمال (علي أحمد) اللحنية بصورة متواصلة حتى عرفه الجمهور بعض إجتماعات الجنة ، أو لجنة ، دعم الهلال أفريقياً ، تماماً كما حدث في القصر الجمهوري الذي إستضاف بعضاً من تلك الإجتماعات … إذاعة تفعل كل هذا للهلال و صلاح لا بدَّ أن صاحبها هو من كان وراء ذلك مما يجعل التعامل بينه و بين صلاح إدريس في النواحي المالية طريقُّاً ذا إتجاه واحد .
​ولو صح ذلك ، و أشكُّ شكاً بالغاً في أن يتفق معي شخص واحد في أنه صحيح ، فأين يذهب جهد الهلال في ممثلي الإذاعة و هم يسافرون مع بعثاته ، أكثر من مرة ، دون أن يبذلوا جنيهاً ، قديماً أو جديداً ، أو ديناراً واحداً ؟!
​ثمَّ أين يذهب حقُّ الهلال في إستضافة رئيسه و نفي مسئوليه و الذين كانت لقاءاتهم تحظى بمتابعة كثيفة و هطَّالة ؟؟ ثم أين يذهب حق على أحمد المادي كملحن وهل كان يوسف السماني الملحن يقدم ألحانه للمؤسسات الإعلامية ، إذاعة أو تلفزيون أو مسرحاً ، مجاناً ؟؟ هذه مرافعتان أولا هما ما يمكن أن يقوله السماني ، بل ما قاله فعلاً ، و الثانية واقع الحال و المآل وهو ما قصد أن يتجاهله و ينكره كلكم ، بما فيكم السماني نفسه ، أن تحكموا !!!
​وحق الهلال في عائد الرسائل القصيرة و في (الإعلان) كنت قد أثرته و طالبت به السماني من داخل الأستوديو الخاص بإذاعته .
سمانيَّات :-
* طالما ناديت و جاهرت و جأرت بالدعوة بضرورة وجود المصححين في دور الصحف و زادني ما أقرأه ليوسف السماني قناعة بذلك .
* تمت إعادة تسجيل مهند الطاهر بمكتب الكاردينال بالمقرن ولكن يا يوسف يا سماني ذلك في عهد البرير .
* ” جوهرة الكاردينال ” من أطلق عليها الأسم هو جمهور الهلال … هذا ما قاله يوسف السماني .
* أهلاً يا دكتور
* في إنتظارك يا حبيبي … يا شيك إيجار طائرة الهلال .
* من حقنا أن نعرف (الحزمات الجليلة ) التي كان يقدمها اللواء سيد أحمد الحسين ، يرحمه الله ، لناس يوسف السماني الذي قال يقدمها ( لنا )
* شفيق يا راجل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب فاروق على الإبداعات

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
في السلك**بابكر سلك
============
صفيه صحبتى وجويتى
===============
* إنتصر الصقور
* بقدرة قادر
* لأن السودان رجل صالح
* ودلائل صلاحه كثيرة
* أسى صبر السودان ده ماصبر صلاح؟
* صابرين على الفلس
* صابرين على المدارس
* صابرين على السخانه
* صابرين على قطع الكهرباء
* المويه فى ركبنا وفى مواسيرنا مافى
* وصابرين
* صابرين عندنا غنا
* وصابرين
* صابرين عندنا محطة
* وصابرين
* إن الله مع الصابرين
* إنتصرنا
* برغم الإهمال وسوء الحال ولعب العيال الإدارى
* برغم علوق الشدة
* برغم الكريزات البترحل المنتخب
* برغم انف المستحيل
* هدف رمضان من ضربة جزاء أعلن النصر لنا
* الرصه إنو أمير هدف ضربت فى مدافع أخرجها مدافع تانى متعمداً
* أى زول لابس الشعار ولدنا
* مابنفرق بين زول وزول لأنو البلد بلدنا
* والبلد بلد البنت والولد
* زى ما البنت بنت والولد والبلد
* أيها الناس
* مستوى لياقة مساوى ونزار وفداسى وبشه والجزولى
* يثبت نجاح معسكر الهلال بتونس
* وإتعسكرى
* لكنها مباراة إنتصار وكفى
* ومباراة ذكريات
* صلع مساوى وفداسى ورجل الخط البهناك
* ذكرتنا المدرسه والقوب والحلاقة للفصل كلو
* لكن بينى وبينكم
* مدرب سيراليون ده شفتوهوا وين؟
* دحين الزول ده ما على كبك!!
* خلى الغنا ولا شنو
* المهم
* ناس كوفتى مبدعين
* أبدعوا فى شاى الغزالتين
* وأبدعوا فى قهوة الفنجال
* ولم يتوقف إبداعهم على جودة الصنف
* بل شمل الإبداع حتى دعاياتهم وإعلاناتهم
* صفيه صحبتى دايرة تعرف سر قهوتى
* ونحنا ذاتنا يا ناس كوفتى
* عندنا صفية صحبتنا
* صفيه صحبتى حاسدانى فى جويتى
* تمنين سنه تحسد فينى وهى صحبتى
* شوفى يا صفيه صحبتى
* لو كنتى عايزه تعرفى سر جويتى
* اول حاجة تبطلى حساده
* وتلوكى الصبر زيادة
* وتوحدى المعبود سيد العبادة
* وتعترفى بى جويتى
* تانى حاجه يا صفيه يا صحبتى
* تجيبى صفرك وتختى
* تجيبى الفندك وتدقى
* خاص صفحة الأحمر الوهاج
* تفندكى
* حتت تكسرى
* تطلعى وتغربلى
* وما تشفقى
* باقى صفرك صلب وقوى
* وبعدما تغربلى
* تانى فى الفندك تكبى
* وتدقى
* وتدقى
* دقى يا صفيه صحبتى
* دقى لمن تختيه
* وحتيه
* حتا البلى صفرك ده يا صحبتى
* بعد تدقيهو كويس وتنعمى
* تعالى اوريك كيف تخلطى
* خطوات كتيرة
* وسنين طويله عشان تفارقى
* عرفتى يا صفيه صحبتى؟
* المهم
* أمس عاد الحبيب المنتظر
* عاد وريحة المطار ملت الدار
* يظهر يا صفيه يا صحبتى
* تانى حانمشى المطار يا إنتى
* المطار تطير عيشتو
* طوالى ماشين ليهو
* غايتو ناس صفيه صحبتى
* لو فى زول شافهم فى شارع المطار
* بكونوا ماشين مايو
* أصلو شارع المطار بودى مايو برضو يا صحبتى
* تعرفى يا صفيه صحبتى
* صفرك ده لو فترتى وغلبك تدقى
* نادى معاك فطومه أختى
* إنتو ووووووووووين الإسم ده؟
* ووووووين فطومه أختى!!
* صفيه صحبتى (بُنك) ده دفقى
* وفطومة أختى (بُنك) ده كشحى
* وتعالن لى قهوتى وجويتى وتفردى
* معزومات
* المهم
* كتر الكلام حول معسكر المريخ
* مع العلم بأن طول اوقصر المعسكر بيتوقف على الجاهزية
* يعنى فى ناس بجهزوا فى سته شهور
* وفى ناس السته شهور ما بتجهزهم زى كانوتيه
* وفى ناس بجهزوا فى تلاتة شهور
* وناس سنه ما بتجهزهم
* زى البرازيلى ابو أسرة كريمه
* وناس فى شهرين
* وناس فى شهر
* وناس اسبوع برجعهم الفورمة
* جاهزين مويه ونور
* والمريخ الشفناهو يوم الترجى ده
* جاااااااهز
* داير تسخينه بس
* خمسه دقايق قليب فى النار
* ويجهز
* لكن لحم البقر بحتاج أكتر من كده
* البقرى فقرى
* عشان كده بحتاج شوال فحم ومقيلة فى النار
* وإتجهزى
* أيها الناس
* إن تنصروا الله ينصركم
* أها
* نجى لى شمارات والى الخرتوم
* أكان شفت يا والينا
* لما جيتنا قلنا جِد لينا
* تلاتة يوم مما جيت علينا
* الكهربا قاطعه فيهن اسبوع يا والينا
* والشمس زادت سخانه والناس كتر أنينا
* أشعه فوق البنفسجيه وتحت الخضراء وجمب الحمراء مولعه فينا
* زى الواقفين فى استوب بقينا
* كل الألوان مرت علينا
* بى قطعة الكهرباء دى يا والينا
* أخلاقنا هنا بتجينا
* وعليها رمضان جايينا
* حقو تركز لينا على الكهرباء يا والينا
* حاولوا صلحوها فى اليومين الفضلن لينا
* والمويه يا والينا
* أنتو وين الأسم ده يا والينا؟
ﺳﻠﻚ ﻛﻬﺮﺑﺎ
 ﻧﻨﺴﺎﻙ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻭمن عبدالرحمن لى عبدالرحيم نتمنى نمشى فى السليم؟!!
والي لقاء
سلللللللك
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لدغة عقرب

النعمان حسن


عايزين فهامة هل السودان فى كوكب اخر
منذ ان تفجرت قضية شكاك نادى الزهرة واخذ النادى طريقه للقضاء السودانى
ظلت الحكومة السودانية تخضع لتهديد وارهاب الاتحاد السودانى وتحجم القضاء
فى ان يتدخل فى النزاعات الرياضية الامر اللذى اصاب الاتحاد بغرور
السلطة والتعالى على كل اجهزة الدولة وعلى راسها القضاء وذلك تحت
الاعتقاد السائد بان الفيفا سوف تحظر تلقائيا السودان اذا تدخل القضاء
فى شان خاص بالرياضة والاندية السودانية حتى اصبح التقاضى امام القضاء
منطقة محظورة ومشمعة بالضبة والمفتاح طالما ان الاتحاد بيده سوط الفيفا
اللذى يملك ان يوجهه للحكومة على كل مستوياتها حتى لم تعد تعرف ما هو
اختصاصها وحقها بعد ان فرض الاتحادهيمنته الكاملة على الدولة حتى فيما هو
من اختصاصها مثل هيكلة الرياضة

كما وان التلاعب فى مباريات كرة القدم وتفشى الكبارى والرشاوى ومخالفة
القانون ببيع المباريات والتواطؤ فيها محصن تحصينا تاما من القضاء
باعتبارها منطقة محظورة تماما خاصة وان قيادة الفيفا جاهزة فى اى وقت
لان تبعث بتهديدها للدولة متى لجا اليها الاتحاد لحماية اى من ممارساته
الخاطئة والمخالفة للقانون حتى بتننا نتعامل مع هذا الواقع هو بالفعل
موقف الفيفا سيدة الكلمة والقانون من اى دولة يتدخل قضاؤها فى امر
يتعلق بالرياضة

ولكن ها نحن طواال الثلاثة سنوات الاخبرة نتابع ونرصد العديدمن القضايا
الرياضة امام ساحة القضاء الاوريبى بل والامر يمتمد للقضايا الخاصة
بالتلاعب بنتائج المباريات والكبارى وتلقى الرشاوى وهو ما كنا نحسبه شان
فنى مقدس لا يمكن للقضاء ان يقترب منه

اليوم الانباء تؤكد ان القضاء الاوربى اللذى ظل لشهور يخضع الاندية
التى تتبع الاتحادات الاوربية للمثول امامه فى ساحة المحكمة بل ويصدر فى
شئونها احكام قضائية حتى ما يرتبط بالقضايا الفنية من تهم التلاعب
بنتائج المباريات من ما يعرفبالكباراى والرشاوى لبيع نتائج المباريات

فالانباء تؤكد ان القضاء الايطالى نظر العديد من قضايا التلاعب فى
نتائج المباريات واصدر احكاما حتى بهبوط فرق وخصم نقاط مباريات بل
والحكم بسجن وعزل اداريين مسئولين عن هذه الاندية لا زال اليوزم ينظر
فى العديد من تهم الرشاوى والتلاعب فى نتائج المباريات وان اعداد كبيرة
من الاداريين واللاعبين تحت الحبس فى مواجهة قضايا التلاعب امام القضاء
والافراج عنهم مؤقتا لحين نظر القضايا

اليوم صدر عن القضاء الايطالى اعتقال 15 برؤساء اندية واداريين بل
ولاعبين تحت الاتهام بتورطهم فى جرائم الرشاوى والتلاعب بنتائج
المباريات كما سبق ان اصدرت الكثير من الاحكام القضائية ضد انديى على
مستوى عالى فى تمت معاقبتها باححكام صادرة عن القضاء ومع ذلك لمنسمع او
تشهد تهديد للفيفا او تدخلها فى هذاالامربل وباصدار اى قرار بتجميد اى
دولة اوربية بسبب ما تسميه التدخل الحكومى

اماالمفاجأة الاكبر فلقد شهدنا فى الايام الماضية تخل الاجهزة
الاستخباراتية واالقضائية الاربية التى اعتقلت قادة االفيفا انفسهم بتهم
الفساد والرشاوى فى اصدار قرارات الفيفا ومع ذلك فان قادة الفيفا اتفسهم
وعلى راسهم بلاتر نفسه اللذى ظل ينصب نفسه اسدا على حكومات الدول
الافريقبة وعاى راسها السودان مع انه فشل فى حماية نفسه من التدخل
الحكومى والقضائى بل غادر موقعه مجبرا بسبب قرارات الاجهزة الرسمية
والعدلية فى ما كان يجعله محظورا على حكومات افريقيا وغيرها منالدول
الضعيفة

فهل ياترى قوانيين الفيفا كانت ولا تزال نافذة فى حق السودان والدول
الضعيفة التى اصبحت رهينة تحت قبضة قيادات الاتحادات تحت حماية قيادات
الفيفا التى عجزت ان تحمى نفسها وقت الحارة

من يفتينا فى هذه القضية



خارج النص



- شكرا الاخ عاشق الهلال معاك حق ورايك منطقى حول المنتخب والكوتش مازدا

- شكرا الاخ نزار محمدصلاح وليس لى ما اقوله غير ( منه العوض وعليه العوض)

- شكرا الاحت او الابنة كتوش وهذا اقل واجب فكلناجميعا نهدف
مصلحة عامة وليس لنا مصلحة خاصة وليتنا فى النهاية نساعد بالراى على
تحقيقها واعجبنى اجمال المشكلة فى (لا عندنا قاعدة ولاعندنا ركيزة )
واضيف (عندنا قروش كتيرة لكن المنتخب ما عنده نصيب لانه ما عنده وجيع)

- شكرا الاخ شوقى مافاهم تقول اننى لم احدد شكوى الهلال وتعقيبى
فى هذه الجزئية بنى على مطالبته باللاعب وانت نفسك اشرت الى اننى قلت
ان بكرى يصبح لاعب البهلال وده تاكيد لننى حددت هوية الشكوى المعنية
بالتعليق فالهلال كما قلت ان تنازع فى انتماء اللاعب له لن يتحقق له
الا اذا طعن فى لائحة الاتحاد المحلية واثبات مخالفتها للقانون لعدم
التزامها بالشروط وفى هذه الحالة تصبح باطلة وماصدر عنها باطل واراك لا
تزال تصر على ان نعديل اللائحة لا يطبق باثر رجعى ولا ادرى من اين تاتى
بالحديث عن تعدبيل اللائحة فليس هناك تعديل بل هناك حكم قضائى يصدر من
لوزوان ببطلان اللائحة متى ثيت امامها النها خالفت القانون ومابنى على
باطل باطل ولادخل للفيفا هنا فالحكم نفسه يلزم الاتحاد لتتوافق لائحته مع
القانون ولكن تصحيح الوضع هنا حسب ابطال اللائحة لا يعتبر تطبيق قانون
باثر رجعى بل هو الغاء قانون باطل من حقك يان تثق فى كلامك وكل من يكتب
كلام يثق فيه ولكن المهم ما يحكم به القانون فى نهاية الامر

وارجوا اخيرا ان نتلقى اجابة على اسئلتك الهامة من المعنيين بها



n شكراالاخ ابوقصى الدمام المال يصرف على الكثير من الاشياء الاقل
اهمية وباسراف لا حدود له او ضوابط بدوافع سياسية والخذينة العامة
اصبحت ضحية الاستقلال منذ اعلناه فاصبح استغلال الخكام وليس استقلال
بلد

n اما قضية الهلال فللهلال ادارة قانومية مدفوعة الاجر وما كتبته انا
كان تعقيبا على ماورد على لسان الامين االعام للهلال وقد نشر بعد فوات
المواعيد فالهلال لم ينشر حتى اليوم شكواه حتى يطالبنا احد بتصحيحه ان
اخطأ ولم يتحدث سكرتيره الا بعد الفترة ودون ان يوضح ماهية قضيته فعلى
ماذا نعلق

n شكرا عاشق الهلال موضع بكرى والهلال قتلناه بخثا ومناقشة مع اننا
لانعرف ماهية شكوى الهلال نفسه وكان ذلك كما قلت تعقيباعلى تصريحات
الامين العام فمن يتكرم وينشر علينا شكوى الهلال حتى نعقب على الشكوى
نفسها
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed
					



* ولأن الفوز تحقق باجتهاد اللاعبين وتوفيق المولى عز وجل فإن الضرورة تحتم على قادة اتحاد الكرة تبديل الواقع المأسوي الحالي المتعلق بالطريقة العشوائية الحالية التي نعتمد عليها في إعداد المنتخب خاصة وأن مرحلة التصفيات لا تزال في بدايتها..!!






فضلا صحح ترتيب الكلمات واخراج العبارة وفق المفهوم اللغوي والديني الصحيح لتكون

ولأن الفوز تحقق بتوفيق المولى عز وجل اولا  ثم  باجتهاد اللاعبين و فإن الضرورة تحتم على قادة اتحاد الكرة تبديل الواقع المأسوي الحالي المتعلق بالطريقة العشوائية الحالية التي نعتمد عليها في إعداد المنتخب خاصة وأن مرحلة التصفيات لا تزال في بدايتها..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وتسلم حبيبنا ابو البنات على الاضافات الثرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
فوز خجول وعرض باهت !!

□ قلنا أننا لن نسير على درب الغالبية ونجزم بقدرة المنتخب على تجاوز خصمه سيراليون بكل سهولة ويسر ودون أن يجد أدنى مقاومة منه رغم الضعف البائن الذي يعاني منه الأخير قياساً ببطولته المحلية ومشاركاته الاقيمية والقارية ومشاركات أنديته افريقياً.

□ شوط أول عبارة عن (هرجلة مقننة) وغياب تام لأية خطة فنية واضحة توحي لك بأن هناك مدير فني يضع الاستراتيجيات للاعبيه أملاً في تحقيق فوز عريض ومميز على منتخب مغمور وضعيف.

□ إنسجام غائب وتفاهم ضعيف وتناغم مفقود وهو نتاج أكثر من طبيعي لمنتخب يدخل لمشاركة رسمية قارّية بعد فترة بيات شتوي استمرت منذ (نوفمبر 2014) وحتى (يونيو 2015) بتدريبين فقط ودون إقامة أي معسكر تحضيري أو تأدية أية مباريات ودّية.

□ دفع مازدا في الشوط الأول بكل من (المعز – فداسي – مساوي – ضفر – رمضان عجب – الشغيل – نزار حامد – أمير كمال – عماري – بكري – صلاح الجزولي) وهى توليفة تؤكّد لك أن الفوز في وادي والجهاز الفني لصقور الجديان في وادي آخر تماماً.

□ منتخب يلعب على أرضه ووسط جماهيره ويقابل منتخب فقير فنياً وأكثر من عادي ومدربه يدفع بثلاثة محاور في شوط اللعب الأول ويعتمد هجومياً على مجهودات لاعبين فقط (بكري – الجزولي) مع بعض الزيادة الخجولة من قبل نزار حامد وعماري.

□ وليت هذا العدد المهول من محاور الارتكاز أفادوا صقور الجديان دفاعياً حيث نفذ لاعبو سيراليون من الجهة اليسرى للمنتخب وشكلوا خطورة على مرمى المعز في أكثر من لقطة (تألّق في التصدي لها) بسبب الفراغ الموجود أمام فداسي في ظل الغياب التام للساتر الدفاعي من قبل ثلاثي الارتكاز.

□ وهو نهج أهدر على المنتخب شوطاً كاملاً قدّم خلاله عرضاً باهتاً بكثرة التحضير والتمرير الخاطئ والاداء الكسول حيث اقتصر الدور الهجومي من قبل لاعبي الوسط على اللاعب (عماري) فقط والذي لم يتحرر إلا في شوط اللعب الثاني وقدّم مباراة رفيعة.

□ حتى ظهيري الجنب معاوية فداسي ورمضان عجب لم يقدما الإضافة الهجومية المرجوة منهما واكتفيا ببعض الطلعات القليلة خلال المباراة ككل.

□ خلال الشوط الثاني سحب مازدا صلاح الجزولي ودفع بكاريكا أملاً في تنشيط الجانب الهجومي وهو تغيير لم يغيّر شيئاً في استراتيجية المباراة لأنه جاء بآلية مركز بمركز فالمنتخب كان في حاجة لتنشيط خط الوسط وليس تفعيل خط المقدمة وهو ما حدث تحديداً عقب دخول اللاعب بشّة بديلاً لنزار حامد الذي أدى المباراة بلياقة بدنية ضعيفة شأنه شأن صلاح الجزولي.

□ التغيير المذكور حرر شكل المنتخب تماماً بعد أن لعب بشّة كوسط متقدم أيسر وعماري كوسط متقدم أيمن مع الإستفادة من سرعة كاريكا وبكري في ازعاج الدفاع السيراليوني وتبادل الأدوار بينهما بالجنوح للأطرف والذي أسفر عن عدد من الفرص لم تستثمر بصورة جيّدة.

□ عموماً حقق المنتخب الإنتصار بهدف رمضان عجب وبدأ الحديث كالعادة عن أن فتية صقور الجديان (قهروا الظروف) وهو نفس الحديث الذي أعقب مباراة نيجيريا في تصفيات الكان 2015 قبل أشهر وعادت ريما لحالتها القديمة بفوز (صدفة) وذيلية في نهاية المطاف بالتأكيد لا نتمناها ولكننا نقرأ مؤشراتها بوضوح فكل شئ في المنتخب (مكرر) بإمتياز ومكشوف النتائج إلا لمن تخدعه أوهام الإنتصار (اللحظي).

□ مباراة المنتخب القادمة ستكون في الاسبوع الأول من (سبتمبر 2015) وهى بمثابة المباراة الودّية لأنها ستكون أمام الجابون ونحمد الله أن منتخب البلد المضيف وقع بمجموعتنا إذ سيوفّر علينا عناء خوض المباريات الودّية (بلقائين) بالمجموعة ذهاباً واياباً !!!

□ حاجة أخيرة كده :: على مازدا اختيار عناصر من الأولمبي ومراقبتهم في بطولة كل الألعاب الأفريقية 2015 بالكونجو (إن استمر).
ّ

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللعب على الورق 
جعفر سليمان
تحقق المطلوب!
*بهدف رمضان عجب بشباك سيراليون خطا صقور الجديان خطوة جيدة في مشوار التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات الكاف بالجابون سبعة عشرة والفين، وبهذا الهدف تحقق المطلوب.* وعادةً في مثل هذه التصفيات تكون النتائج خانقة، و تتعملق المنتخبات الصغيرة أمام المنتخبات ذات الصيت، ودونكم ما فعلته موريتانيا بأسود الكاميرون في عقر دارهم عندما خسروا بهدف التسعين بعد أن حبسوا أنفاس محترفو الكاميرون بكل صيتهم!* حتى على صعيد التصفيات الأوروبية التي نتابعها هذه الأيام نجد أن المنتخبات الكبيرة تخرج بنتائج صعبة أمام المنافسين من أصحاب الأسماء المغمورة، فهذه مرحلة يكون فيها الطموح مشتركا بين الجميع.* إذن نرى أن صقور الجديان حققوا نتيجة طيبة في إستهلالية التنافس جعلتهم يجلسون في المقعد الأمامي بنهاية سباق الجولة الأولى بعد تعادل ساحل العاج والجابون.!* وهذه خطوة مهمة يجب أن تتبعها خطوات أخرى للمحافظة على هذا المكسب الذي نحسبه نقطة تحول يجب أن تصرف الأنظار نحو المنتخب الوطني على كافة الأصعدة.* تنتظر المنتخب مواجهات ساخنة أمام ساحل العاج والجابون، ومع سيراليون نفسها بأرضها وهي مواجهات لا يمكن التعامل معها بذات الكيفية التي تعامل بها المسؤولون بالإتحاد مع المباراة الأولى التي لعب فيها التوفيق دوراً مهماً!* قادة الإتحاد بتصرفاتهم غير المسؤولة جعلوا جمهور الكرة في 
بلادي لا يكترثون لما يمكن أن يحدث لمنتخبهم، وقل الإلتفاف حوله لأن الذين يفترض فيهم الإهتمام إنصرفوا عنه لأشياء أخرى!* وبتصرفاتهم غير المسؤولة تلك ..جعلوا جمهور الكرة يعزف عن متابعة المنتخب إلا القلة التي يحركها إنتماء لا زالت بعض أثاره تجري في دمائهم غير مهتمين بتعامل قادة الإتحاد مع المنتخب.!* وأعتقد أن العداء المستحكم والتصريحات الشتراء والتصرفات (الغبية) لبعض اعضاء مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تجاه بعض الأندية وقضاياها وتحديداً نادي المريخ جعل الجمهور يربط بين المنتخب والإتحاد.!* وإن كانت هي الحقيقة الجلية ..إلا أننا نرفض المبدأ فالمنتخب الوطني ملك مشاع لكل الشعب السوداني دون النظر لمن يقومون على أمره حتى وإن كانت الدولة في أعلى مستوياتها دعك من زمرة مستفيدة تجلس على مقاعد إتحاد الكرة.!* نجا المنتخب أحبتي من فخ البداية بأعجوبة، فالعناية الألهيه هي التي ترفقت بصقور الجديان، وليت الدكتور معتصم جعفر ومن معه ينتهزون الفرصة من أجل تصحيح المسار، إن كانت لديهم الرغبة.!* ونقول أن كانت لديهم الرغبة لأن العزوف الجماعي عن متابعة شأن المنتخب وهو من صميم عملهم ..يعني أنهم فقدوا الرغبة في تقديم جهودهم للكرة السودانية، وبات همهم محصور في مقاعد الإتحادات القارية !!* من ناحية أخرى ..حقيقة لم أفهم إلى ماذا يريد أن يصل كابتن مازدا المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني، حيث حملت تصريحاته عقب اللقاء الكثير من التناقض فهو من ناحية يشكر الإتحاد على إهتمامه، ومن ناحية يؤكد أن المنتخب حقق الإنتصار برغم الأهمال!!* مازدا يساهم بسلبيته وتناقضه هذا في تفاقم أزمة المنتخب، ولي هنا أن أشير إلى مطالبة لاعب المنتخب الوطني السابق عبد العزيز منقستو لمازدا بالإستقالة وهو أمر سيلجأ إليه أي مدرب في مكانه حتى لا يتحمل في النهاية المسؤولية لوحده في ظل ظروف عمل قاسية!!* وإن إستقال مازدا سيتحرك قادة الإتحاد العام مجبرين لحل المشكل الفني، دون إنتظار للدولة التي ينتظرون أن تأتيهم ليلة قدرها دون إجتهاد!!* تحريك الدولة والمجتمع السوداني بأسره مرهون بتحرك قادة الإتحاد السوداني نحوهم، ووضع الجميع أمام المسؤولية الملقاة على عاتق الجميع..ولكن هل قادة الإتحاد لديهم الرغبة في ذلك!في نقاط*أعجبني أسلوب المعز محجوب في قيادة المنتخب بالأمس، وقد سعدنا كثيراً للمستوى الفني الرفيع الذي ظهر به وأكد أن لازال يملك الكثير ليقدمه كحارس مرمى إستثنائي!* مازدا لجأ إلى ذات التوليف الذي لجأ إليه في بعض الوظائف مثل إشراك رمضان عجب بالطرف الأيمن!* وفي ذلك إشارة للطريقة التي أعد بها المنتخب الوطني!
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 

فيتو  
سامر العمرابي 
 اليتيم يبحث عن الجمهور



وأنا أستعد لكتابة هذا المقال، طاف  بخاطري أستاذي الراحل عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق الذي تقترب ذكراه السنوية في شهر  رمضان الكريم، فقد كان يهتم اهتماما خاصا بالمنتخب وظل قلمه سيفا يحارب به  وحده بجانب المنتخب الذي أطلق عليه اليتيم بسبب تجاهل الجهات المسؤولة له  وكذلك اتحاد الكرة.. لك الرحمة يا مجيد فلم يتغير شيء حتى الآن.
يخوض منتخبنا المواجهة الأولى في مشوار التصفيات اليوم امام سيراليون بلا  إعداد كاف أو اهتمام.. وهو وضع ليس بجديد على المنتخب ولا على المدرب مازدا  ولا على اللاعبين، فقد تعودوا على ذلك إلا من فترات اهتمام قليلة تأتي عقب  تحقيق نتائج كبيرة أو عندما يكون المنتخب على أعتاب تأهل.
لن يتغير شيء طالما أن نظرة الدولة للرياضة حتى الآن لم تتغير رغم  الإشراقات التي تحدث من وقت لآخر.. ولن نحلم بواقع سعيد ما لم يتغير  التعامل مع المنتخب ووضعه في المكان اللائق ومنحه الأولوية في الاهتمام  والتعامل حتى من قادة الاتحاد أنفسهم، لأن اتخاذ المال ذريعة لفشل الإعداد  وعدم تنفيذ برنامج المدير الفني ليس عذرا مقبولا من اتحاد ظل يتلقى ملايين  الجنيهات في معاملات رياضية تخص الأندية من رسوم شكاوى ورسوم أرانيك  التسجيل، فكم هي المبالغ التي تحصّل عليها الاتحاد في التسجيلات الأخيرة؟..  علما بأن قيمة أورنيك التسجيل هي خمسة آلاف جنيه.. ولماذا لا تصرف على  المنتخب.. وما هو البند الأهم لدى اتحاد الكرة غير المنتخب.!؟
كما قال مازدا.. فهو متعود على هذه الظروف ويراهن على خبرة لاعبيه وثقته  الكبيرة في اللاعب السوداني.. ونحن معه أيضا نثق في أن نفسية لاعبنا غير  المتزنة أصلا تتولد إبداعا تحت الضغوط.. وفي المباريات الكبيرة تحديدا تأتي  نتائج كبيرة وغير متوقعة.. وهكذا نحن دائما عكس الاتجاه بلا تخطيط وبدون  سياسات نسير مع الريح فقط.
ولكن ليس كل مرة تسلم الجرة يا مازدا.. نقدر لك حرصك على مسؤولية المنتخب  وأمانة التكليف.. لكن بالمقابل أنت من تتحمل المسؤولية وردة الفعل لوحدك..  فربما لا يحضر مسؤول من الاتحاد إلى ملعب الخرطوم يوم المباراة وأنت من  تواجه الجمهور.. أنا شخصيا أستغرب قدرة مازدا على تحمل كل هذه الضغوط..  وكيف يحتمل كل هذا النقد والاستفزاز؟.. وأيضا أنا معجب به وبشخصيته  وبقدراته لقناعتي بأنه مظلوم فعلا ولكن..
سنحضر لملعب الخرطوم وسنؤازر منتحبنا، فهو يستحق المساندة والسودان يستأهل  أن يكون لديه وجود وحضور، فنحن مؤسسون للكرة في أفريقيا وعلمنا العرب  فنونها.. لن نعيش على التاريخ لكننا نتمسك بالحاضر ونأمل في مستقبل أفضل  حتى ولو طال الانتظار.
سنهتف لأمير كمال ونشجع سيف مساوي ونصفق لنزار والشغيل ورمضان عجب ومصعب  ونساند المعز ونغني أغنية الفرح مع انطلاقات بكري المدينة ومدثر كاريكا  وسنعشم في الفوز والخروج بالنقاط الثلاث لأننا نحب وطننا.. نحب السودان  والحب في ذاتو مبرر كافي.
صقور الجديان في الميدان وهو فريق الشعب ورمز البلد، لذلك لن يمشي وحيدا  ولن يلعب يتيما في أرضه وفي ملعب شيخ الاستادات الذي شهد أول بطولة أفريقية  في التاريخ.. لابد أن يكون الجمهور حاضرا ليقدم رسالة عميقة للمسؤولين  والرياضيين.. بأن المنتخب الوطني فوق الجميع وأنه لا مكان للانتماءات  الضيقة ولا للعصبية والفوضى التي ينتهجها البعض في الصحف أو في الملاعب.
منتخبكم يناديكم.. تعالوا جميعا للوقوف خلف صقور الجديان فهي تحاول أن تنهض  من جديد لتحلق في فضاءات أفريقيا.. تعالوا جميعا إنه يوم السودان.
…………………………………………………………………………………………………….
نتمنى أن يحسن مازدا التعامل مع هذه المباراة.. وأن يختار التوليفة  المناسبة بعيدا عن مجاملات مريخ هلال، فهو يعرف جيدا أنه الوحيد الذي  سيتحمل مسؤولية كل شيء والوحيد الذي سيواجه الجماهير.
ختام وسلام
اللهم انصر السودان.. اللهم انصر جند الوطن..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
في وجه الرياح
ابراهيم عبد الرحيم
صقور الجديان.. وتخطي الحاجز النفسي!!

  * لأول مرة ومنذ وقت ليس بالقصير..  تجد مباراة لمنتخبنا الوطني إهمالاً على كافة المستويات.. فإذا استثنينا  الإهمال الذي يجده المنتخب من الدولة.. وهو الأمر الذي أصبح عادياً في  نظرنا جميعاً.. فإن تدني الاهتمام الإعلامي والجماهيري.. خاصة الأخير كان  أمراً غير مفهوم أبداً.. إذ تفاجأ الكثير من الجمهور الرياضي بأن لمنتخبنا  مباراة أمام سيراليون.. ولم يعرف البعض موعد هذه المباراة إلا قبل يوم أو  يومين..!!
* ونظل نكرر أن ما يحدث للمنتخب يتحمل الاتحاد العام جزءاً كبيراً منه بسبب  إهماله له.. وعدم تنفيذ ما يطلبه الجهاز الفني من مباريات أو معسكرات..  ويكفي ما حدث أخيراً بشأن معسكر تونس.. والذي لا يدري أحد حتى هذه اللحظة  لماذا صرف الاتحاد العام النظر عنه.. رغم أن تكلفته ليست عالية لدرجة يعجز  معها الاتحاد في توفيرها.. ولكن حدث ما حدث.. ونحن الآن أمام الأمر  الواقع.. وليس هناك أسوأ من هذه السياسة عندما تفرض نفسها على الجميع..!!
* (المعاناة تولد الإبداع).. وننتظر من صقور الجديان إبداعاً من رحم  المعاناة التي اكتنفت إعدادهم.. رغم أن هذه المقولة لم يعد لها مكان في  واقعنا.. بل أصبحت (المعاناة تبلد الإبداع).. ولكن رغم ذلك يملؤنا التفاؤل  من قدرة صقور الجديان قلب الطاولة على سوء الإعداد ومن ثم المنتخب  السيراليوني.. وتحقيق الفوز الأول في المجموعة التاسعة.. والذي يضعنا في  خانة المنافس على خطف البطاقة الوحيدة للنهائيات.. رغم صعوبة التنافس على  هذه البطاقة..!!
* مرّ مشوار صقور الجديان في التصفيات الماضية.. بعثرات كثيرة.. تسببت في  حلول المنتخب في المركز الأخير من مجموعته التي ضمت جنوب أفريقيا..  نيجيريا.. الكونغو برازفيل.. رغم الفوز على النسور النيجيرية بهدف بكري  المدينة.. لكن هذا الفوز لم يشفع للصقور بسبب البداية السيئة بالخسارة أمام  جنوب أفريقيا بالخرطوم.. ثم من الكونغو ببرازفيل.. فلم يشفع هذا الفوز  لمنتخبنا.. فزادت مساحات الإحباط..!!
* مباراة اليوم.. أسميها (مباراة تخطي الحاجز النفسي).. فالفوز فيها يعني  نسيان كل إخفاقات المشاركة السابقة في التصفيات الأفريقية.. ويعني رمي فشل  الإعداد وراء الظهور.. والاستعداد بروح مختلفة لبقية المباريات.. وهذا ما  نتمناه.. وكما قلت بالأمس.. إننا لا نملك إلا التفاؤل في وجه الظروف السيئة  المحيطة بالمنتخب.. ومن ثم الرهان على نجوم القمة الذين يشكلون(عضم)  المنتخب في تقديم الفوز لجمهورنا الرياضي..!!
* أجد نفسي أقف بقوة مسانداً للأخ محمد عبدالله مازدا الذي يعمل في ظروف  قاسية جداً.. خلاف الانتقادات الحادة التي يتعرض لها من البعض دون معرفة ما  يحيط بإعداد المنتخب.. ولم أهضم أبداً تأويل البعض لحديثه عن ضعف الإعداد  بأنه مقدمة لتبرير الهزيمة في لقاء اليوم.. فمازدا سادتي اعتاد على النقد  غير المؤسس.. وهو لم يطلق هذه التصريحات استباقاً للهزيمة.. فهو تحدث عن  واقع.. أقر به الذين سعوا لتأويل تصريحاته..!!
* لو وجد مازداً إعداداً في مستوى المعقول ولا أقول على أعلى المستويات..  لما تحدث عن ضعف الإعداد.. وهو عندما يتحدث عن هذا الأمر.. فهو مدرب ويعي  تماماً تأثيرات ضعف الإعداد على مردود أي فريق ومنتخب.. لذا نعذره تماماً  في تصريحاته هذه التي أثق تماماً أنه لم يطلقها لتبرير الهزيمة.. فقد تحمل  الكثير من الإخفاقات من قبل.. وحقق نتائج جيدة.. ولن يلومه أحد إذا خسر  المنتخب اليوم(لا قدر الله).. فهو لا يتحملها لوحده..!!
* نثق في نجومنا وقدرتهم على الفوز في لقاء اليوم.. فقد حققوا من قبل  انتصارات على منتخبات أقوى وأكبر من سيراليون.. وفي الخاطر مباراة نيجيريا  في التصفيات السابقة.. ومباراة اليوم هي فاتحة شهية.. وتخطي للحاجز النفسي  من بعض الهزائم التي لحقت بصقور الجديان على أرضنا ووسط جماهيرنا..!!
* و(القومة ليك يا وطني)..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 خارطة الطريق 
ناصر بابكر 
منتخب ضد الظروف

* يدشن منتخبنا الوطني في الثامنة من  مساء اليوم باستاد الخرطوم مشواره في التصفيات المؤهلة إلى نهائيات أمم  أفريقيا التي تستضيفها الجابون، وذلك حينما يواجه نظيره السيراليوني في  الجولة الأولى.
* وكما جرت العادة، يدخل صقور الجديان المواجهة.. وهو المنتخب الأضعف  إعداداً ليس بين منتخبات مجموعته فحسب، وإنما بين كل المنتخبات المشاركة في  التصفيات.. وإن كان صقور الجديان يدخلون المنافسات المختلفة في السابق  بإعداد ضعيف فإنهم يتأهبون لخوض غمار التصفيات الحالية بالإعداد الأضعف على  الإطلاق.
* إذ لم يؤد المنتخب سوى تجربة وحيدة أمام منتخب الشباب.. ويمكننا القول إن  منتخبنا لم يؤد أية تجربة باعتبار أن أغلب من شاركوا في التجربة الودية لن  يظهروا في توليفة مباراة اليوم التي ينتظر أن تتكون بالكامل من عناصر طرفي  القمة باستثناء نجم أهلي شندي عماري وربما فارس عبد الله.
* حتى الإعداد النفسي والمعنوي غاب عن المنتخب في ظل عزوف مسؤولي اتحاد  الكرة ولجنة المنتخبات الوطنية عن متابعة التدريبات التي شهدت كل أشكال  الإهمال.
* حال المنتخب الذي يحمل اسم الوطن يدعو للأسى والأسف وهو يعاني الأمرين من  التجاهل الرسمي والشعبي وكأنه منتخب بلد آخر غير السودان.. فالدولة تدعم  طرفي القمة جهراً وسراً وتتجاهل المنتخب وهو من صميم مسؤولياتها.. ومسؤولو  اتحاد الكرة مشغلون على الدوام بالسفر وخدمة مصالحهم الخاصة وخدمة أجندة  الأندية التي يدينون لها بالولاء دون وضع أي اعتبار لمسؤوليتهم عن المنتخب  الأول.. والحال لا يختلف بالنسبة للإعلام الرياضي بشكل عام والصحف على وجه  التحديد.
* المنتخب الذي يلعب في ظل تلك الظروف يمكن ومع ذلك أن يحقق الانتصار وهو  أمر إن تحقق فبلا شك لن يكون نتاج تخطيط أو مجهودات بذلت حتى لا يخرج ألف  أب وألف راع للانتصار (إن تحقق) وإنما سيكون نتيجة لروح وعزيمة اللاعبين  والتحضير النفسي لجهازهم الفني ورغبتهم في إثبات الذات والقتال على بطاقة  التأهل رغم أن كل الأجهزة المنوط بها توفير مقومات تلك المنافسة للمنتخب لم  تؤد أدوارها وفرضت على صقور الجديان محاولة التحليق بأجنحة مقصوصة.
* لو تمكن المنتخب من تحقيق الفوز بإذن الله، فإن اللاعبين ومدربهم هم  وحدهم من يستحق الثناء.. وحال لا قدر الله خسر أو تعادل، فإن المسؤولية  كاملة تتحملها الدولة في المقام الأول ويشاركها اتحاد الكرة ولجنة  المنتخبات الوطنية مسؤولية الأوضاع المخزية التي يعيشها الصقور الذين  يقاتلون لوحدهم ويحملون وحدهم لواء بلد بلا وجيع.
* تحليلي الشخص للكيفية التي يدخل بها المنتخب التصفيات الحالية أن  القطاعات المختلفة سواء الدولة أو اتحاد الكرة رفعوا الراية البيضاء وقرروا  الاستسلام منذ أن أوقعت القرعة الجابون (البلد المضيف) في مجموعة السودان  لتحرم هذه المجموعة من امتياز تأهل أفضل الثواني، وبوجود ساحل العاج في  المجموعة فإن المسؤولين وحسب تحليلي تعاملوا مع الأمر وكأن المنتخب في  (مهمة مستحيلة) لا تستحق عناء بذل الجهد فيها باعتبار أن المنتخب وحسب  تفكيرهم لن يتأهل مهما حدث.
* وفي اعتقادي الشخصي فإن تلك الوضعية يفترض أن تمنح اللاعبين دافعاً  وحافزاً يحركهم للقتال بقوة لأجل إثبات قدرتهم على المنافسة وللرد على  استبعادهم نهائياً من حسابات التأهل حتى من قبل المسؤولين عن المنتخب  أنفسهم.. وأتمنى أن تولد معاناة نجوم المنتخب إبداعاً يقود إلى انتزاع  النصر من رحم الإهمال واللامبالاة والتجاهل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر
رمضان أحلى في السودان

*  لو كان الأمر بيدي، لصنعت لكل محارب من محاربي صقور الجديان برفقة جهازهم  الفني تمثالاً تقديراً لما يبذلونه من تضحيات في سبيل إسعاد الشعب السوداني  ومنحه الفرح من رحم المعاناة رغم أن كل القطاعات ضنت عليهم وتركتهم وحيدين  في أرض المعركة بلا عدة ولا عتاد، لكنهم مع ذلك امتلكوا أجود أنواع  الأسلحة.. امتلكوا الروح والعزيمة والإصرار والرغبة في إثبات الذات..  امتلكوا سلاح الإرادة والثقة بالنفس والإيمان بالحظوظ وقدموا للعالم درساً  جديداً مفاده أن تلك الأسلحة هي الأهم والأخطر والأكثر فعالية في عالم كرة  القدم.. وأن تلك الأسلحة قادرة على صنع المعجزات.
* البعض يمكن أن يعتقد  أن هذه الفرحة مبالغ فيها بالنظر إلى أن السودان لم يهزم منافساً من  العيار الثقيل.. وبالنظر إلى أن المنتخب لم يقدم عرضاً ساحراً أو مردوداً  مثالياً.. لكن من وجهة نظري، فإن تلك الفرحة مبررة للحد البعيد.. فالمنتخب  قبل أن يهزم سيراليون هزم الدولة التي ضنت عليه ولو بالقليل رغم أنه من  صميم مسؤولياتها وتعاملت معه وكأنه منتخب دولة أخرى.. المنتخب هزم إهمال  ولا مبالاة وعدم اكتراث اتحاد الكرة ولجنة المنتخبات الوطنية.. المنتخب هزم  الإعلام والقاعدة الرياضية بشكل عام التي لم تمنحه سوى القدر اليسير من  الاهتمام .. باختصار المنتخب هزم الجميع قبل أن يهزم سيراليون.
* منتخب  لم يحظ بأي قدر من الإعداد.. دخل المباراة مهزوما بدنياً.. منتخب لم يتدرب  لاعبو توليفته الأساسية سوياً سوى ثلاثة تدريبات ما يعني أنه دخل المباراة  مهزوما فنياً وتكتيكياً .. منتخب تجاهله الجميع باعتبار أن حظوظه معدومة في  المنافسة ولا تستحق العناء وبذل الجهد ما يعني أنه دخل المباراة مهزوما  نفسياً ومعنوياً.. وفي ظل كل تلك الهزائم خرج المنتخب منتصراً .. منتصراً  لنفسه أولاً وعلى الجميع ثانياً وسيراليون ثالثاً.
* وعندما يفوز  المنتخب يظهر ألف أب للانتصار.. لكننا لن نسمح لأحد أيا كان بسرقة عرق  المحاربين.. الفوز الذي تحقق للاعبين ومدربهم بنسبة 90% والـ(10%) المتبقية  للجمهور الذي ارتاد المدرجات لدعم صقور الجديان معنوياً.
* وبإذن الله  يكون لهذا الفوز ما بعده، فمن حسن حظ منتخبنا أن مشوار التصفيات طويل، وأن  بقية أشهر العام الحالي لن تشهد سوى مباراة وحيدة للمنتخب أمام الغابون  (البلد المضيف) الذي لن تحسب نتائجه.. وبالتالي فإن المواجهة التي تلعب في  سبتمبر ليست ذات قيمة التنافسية.. وبعد تلك الجولة ستتوقف التصفيات ولن  تستأنف قبل مارس 2016 حينما يحل صقور الجديان ضيوفاً على ساحل العاج.
*  ومنافسة الأفيال في عرف الكثيرين مستحيلة.. لكن كرة القدم لا تعرف كلمة  المستحيل.. وكرة القدم لا تعترف بمعطيات الورق ولو كانت كذلك لما حقق  منتخبنا الفوز بالأمس وهو الذي دخل المواجهة مهزوماً من كل الجوانب.. وما  يجعل هنالك نسبة أمل حتى لو كانت ضئيلة النتائج المميزة التي يفاجئ بها  منتخبنا القاعدة الرياضية في كثير من المرات التي يواجه فيها منتخبات تفوقه  في كل شيء خاصة عندما تكون تلك المنتخبات في أفضل حالاتها مثلما صنع أمام  غانا في أكرا حينما كانت غانا قادمة من أوج تألقها في المونديال.. ومثلما  هزم حامل لقب النسخة قبل الأخيرة من الأمم نيجيريا بهدف المدينة في استاد  الخرطوم.. ومثلما ومثلما ومثلما.. تلك النماذج تجعلنا نتمسك بالأمل والأهم  من ذلك روح فرسان صقور الجديان.. إرادتهم .. رغبتهم في التواجد في  النهائيات.. رغبتهم في جعل ما رآه الجميع مستحيلاً ممكناً.
* وحتى لو لم  ينجح منتخبنا في تفجير المفاجأة وبلوغ النهائيات.. فيكفي أنه أحيا الأمل  في نفوس الكثيرين ويكفي أنه أهدى الفرح لملايين الناس في زمن قل ما يجد فيه  المواطن السوداني ما يفرحه.
* رمضان.. أحلى.. في السودان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عايزين فهامة هل السودان في كوكب آخر			 				 		 					    



منذ  ان تفجرت قضية شكاك  نادي الزهرة واخذ النادي طريقه للقضاء السوداني ظلت  الحكومة السودانية  تخضع لتهديد وارهاب الاتحاد السوداني وتحجم القضاء في ان  يتدخل في  النزاعات الرياضية   الأمر الذي أصاب الاتحاد بغرور السلطة  والتعالي على  كل اجهزة الدولة وعلى رأسها القضاء وذلك تحت الاعتقاد السائد  بأن الفيفا  سوف تحظر تلقائيا السودان اذا تدخل القضاء في شأن خاص بالرياضة  والاندية  السودانية حتى اصبح  التقاضي أمام القضاء
منطقة  محظورة ومشمعة  بالضبة والمفتاح  طالما ان الاتحاد بيده سوط الفيفا الذي  يملك ان يوجهه  للحكومة على كل مستوياتها حتى لم تعد تعرف ما هو اختصاصها  وحقها بعد ان  فرض الاتحاد هيمنته الكاملة على الدولة حتى فيما هو من  اختصاصها مثل هيكلة  الرياضة.    
كما  وان التلاعب في  مباريات كرة القدم وتفشي الكباري والرشاوي ومخالفة القانون  ببيع المباريات  والتواطؤ فيها محصن تحصيناً تاماً من القضاء باعتبارها  منطقة محظورة  تماما خاصة وان قيادة الفيفا جاهزة في اي وقت لأن تبعث  بتهديدها للدولة  متى لجأ اليها الاتحاد لحماية اي من ممارساته الخاطئة  والمخالفة للقانون  حتى بتنا نتعامل مع هذا الواقع هو بالفعل موقف الفيفا  سيدة الكلمة  والقانون من اي دولة  يتدخل قضاؤها في أمر يتعلق بالرياضة  بالرغم من انها  في قضية منصب السكرتير وقفت مع قانون الدولة مجاملة  للسكرتير مجدي.
  ولكن ها نحن طواال  الثلاث سنوات الاخيرة نتابع ونرصد العديد من القضايا  الرياضية أمام ساحة  القضاء الاوربي بل والامر يتمد للقضايا الخاصة بالتلاعب  بنتائج المباريات  والكباري وتلقي الرشاوي وهو ما كنا نحسبه شأن فني مقدس  لا يمكن للقضاء ان  يقترب منه.
  اليوم الأنباء تؤكد ان  القضاء الاوربي  الذي ظل لشهور يخضع  الاندية التى  تتبع الاتحادات  الاوربية للمثول أمامه في ساحة المحكمة بل ويصدر في شئونها  احكاماً قضائية  حتى ما يرتبط بالقضايا الفنية من تهم التلاعب بنتائج  المباريات من ما  يعرف بالكباري  والرشاوي لبيع نتائج المباريات.
  فالانباء تؤكد ان  القضاء الايطالي نظر العديد من قضايا التلاعب في نتائج  المباريات واصدر  احكاماً حتى بهبوط فرق وخصم نقاط مباريات بل والحكم بسجن  وعزل اداريين  مسئولين عن هذه الاندية  لا زال اليوم  ينظر في العديد من  تهم  الرشاوي  والتلاعب في نتائج المباريات وان اعداد كبيرة من الاداريين  واللاعبين  تحت  الحبس في مواجهة قضايا التلاعب امام القضاء  والافراج عنهم  مؤقتاً لحين  نظر القضايا.
أمس  صدر عن القضاء  الايطالي اعتقال 15  من رؤساء اندية واداريين بل ولاعبين   تحت الاتهام  بتورطهم في جرائم  الرشاوي والتلاعب بنتائج المباريات كما سبق  ان اصدرت  الكثير من الاحكام القضائية ضد اندية على مستوى عالي تمت معاقبتها  باحكام  صادرة عن القضاء ومع ذلك لم نسمع او نشهد تهديداً للفيفا او تدخلها  في هذا  الامر بل وباصدار اي قرار بتجميد اي دولة اوربية بسبب ما تسميه  التدخل  الحكومي.
اماالمفاجأة الاكبر فلقد شهدنا في الايام الماضية تدخل الاجهزة
الاستخباراتية والقضائية الاوربية  التي اعتقلت قادة االفيفا انفسهم بتهم
الفساد  والرشاوي في  اصدار قرارات الفيفا ومع ذلك فان قادة الفيفا اتفسهم وعلى  رأسهم بلاتر  نفسه الذي ظل ينصب نفسه اسداً على حكومات الدول الافريقية وعلى  رأسها  السودان مع انه فشل في حماية نفسه من التدخل الحكومي  والقضائي بل  غادر  موقعه مجبراً بسبب قرارات الاجهزة الرسمية والعدلية في ما كان يجعله   محظوراً على حكومات افريقيا وغيرها من الدول الضعيفة.
فهل يا ترى قوانين الفيفا  كانت ولا تزال نافذة في حق السودان والدول
الضعيفة التى  اصبحت رهينة تحت قبضة  قيادات الاتحادات تحت حماية قيادات الفيفا التي عجزت ان تحمي نفسها وقت الحارة.
من يفتينا في هذه القضية..؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  
 في وجه الرياح 

إبراهيم عبدالرحيم 
انتصار من (رحم المعاناة)!!

* حقق منتخبنا الوطني فوزاً صعباً على نظيره السيراليوني في الجولة الأولى  للمجموعة التاسعة من تصفيات أمم أفريقيا المقبلة بالجابون.. وجاء الفوز  بهدف رمضان عجب من ركلة جزاء قبل أقل من ربع ساعة من نهاية المباراة..!!
* كل من تابع المباراة حتى موعد ركلة الجزاء.. لم يكن يتوقع البتة نجاح  منتخبنا في خطف نقاط المباراة.. حيث لم يمنحنا المستوى أي مؤشرات تجعلنا  نثق في تحقيق الفوز في أية لحظة من المباراة..!!
* يمكن أن نعذر مازدا في ضعف الإعداد.. وعدم توفر ولو معسكر قصير للاعبي  المنتخب قبل مباراة الأمس.. ولكن بالطبع لن نلومه على شكل وأداء الفريق..  وغياب التنظيم في أدنى مستوياته (لا نطمع بالطبع في وصوله لأعلى  مستوياته).. إذ لا يعقل أن يكون هذا هو مستوى لاعبي قمة.. عائدون لتوهم من  معسكرين بتونس..!!
* غاب كل شيء عن المنتخب أمس.. ولولا ركلة الجزاء التي أتى منها هدف  المباراة لما شعر أحد أن هناك كرة قدم في الأصل.. ساعدهم في ذلك المنتخب  السيراليوني الذي تفاجأنا بمستواه رغم السمعة الكبيرة التي سبقته.. فالضيوف  لم يكونوا بأفضل من المضيف..!!
* مازدا اعتمد على لاعبي القمة.. وهم عماد المنتخب في السنوات الماضية.. أي  أنهم ليسوا بغرباء عليه.. وشخصياً توقعت أن يتغلب مدرب صقور الجديان على  ضعف الإعداد بتنظيم ألعابه.. وأن يكون له شكلا واضحا.. لأن لاعبي القمة  أتوا من معسكري فريقيهما وهم في قمة الإعداد البدني.. ولكن لم يحدث شيء من  هذا القبيل.. فظهر صقور الجديان بمستوى هزيل للغاية..!!
* ولكن الفوز الصعب سيشفع لهم بكل تأكيد.. لأنهم تغلبوا على الصعاب قبل أن  يتغلبوا على الخصم.. وهو فوز معنوي في المقام الأول قبل أن يكون لترتيب فرق  المجموعة التاسعة.. وهو خطوة جيدة للأمام.. في سبيل تلافي ما حدث قبل لقاء  الأمس.. واستعداداً لما تبقى من مباريات.. خاصة بعد أن خدمتنا الظروف مرة  أخرى بتعادل ساحل العاج مع الجابون.. وصعودنا لصدارة المجموعة..!!
* لم يكن أحد سيتحسر لو خرج منتخبنا خاسراً.. ناهيك عن التعادل.. من واقع  الظروف التي أحاطت بإعداد صقور الجديان لهذه التصفيات.. فالكل توقع أسوأ  الاحتمالات.. ليس تشاؤماً.. ولكن كواقعية في التعامل مع المعطيات..!!
* كسب منتخبنا ثلاث نقاط مهمة في بداية مشواره الصعب في التصفيات  الأفريقية.. ومن سوء حظنا أن المجموعة التاسعة سيصعد منها منتخب واحد فقط  بسبب مشاركة الجابون البلد المنظم لنهائيات أمم أفريقيا المقبلة.. وهذا وضع  صعب للغاية إن لم يكن مستحيلاً بوجود أفيال ساحل العاج بطل آخر نسخة من  أمم أفريقيا..!!
* أغرب ما يحيط بنتائج صقور الجديان.. أنه كلما ارتفعت الطموحات وازدادت  مساحات التفاؤل.. يأتي الخذلان والهزائم.. وكلما هبطت المعنويات.. وبلغت  درجات التشاؤم قمتها.. تأتي الانتصارات.. أي أن الخذلان يحدث في الحالتين..  ولعمري أن هذا لا يحدث إلا عندنا فقط (صنع في السودان).. وكل من يراجع  مباريات المنتخب ومقارنتها بالحالتين أعلاه.. يجد الأمر ماثلاً  وحقيقياً..!!
* ما حدث لمنتخبنا في الأيام الماضية من سوء إعداد.. وعدم اهتمام.. يجب أن  يُقابله الاتحاد العام بتغيير طريقته الغريبة في التعامل مع كل ما يحيط  بالمنتخب عنوان البلد.. فإن كان الحظ قد حالفنا في تحقيق فوز صعب للغاية  على سيراليون.. فلن يتحقق ذات الأمر بسهولة في بقية المباريات.. خاصة  مباريات الأرض.. ففي كل مرة لن تسلم الجرة من الكسر..!!
* انتصار الأمس يجب أن يكون درساً قاسياً للاتحاد العام لكي يتحرك من أجل  تلافي ما حدث قبل لقاء الأمس.. بوضع برنامج واضح يتم تنفيذه ولو بنسبة  كبيرة إن لم يكن كاملاً.. وإلا سنعتمد على الظروف التي خدمتنا بالأمس.. وهي  بالطبع لن تخدمنا مرة أخرى.!!



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
 
فيتو 
سامر العمرابي 

عملوها الرجالة

نجح أبناء مازدا في إسعاد الشعب السوداني بفوز غال نثر الأفراح في كل دار.. وفي كل شارع.. وردوا تحية مدربهم بأحسن منها.
قال مازدا للصحافيين عقب تدريب الخميس إنه ورغم الظروف الصعبة التي يعاني  منها المنتخب إلا أنه يثق في لاعبيه ومتفائل بإمكانية تجاوز الصعاب وتحقيق  الانتصار، لأن المنتخب مر بهذه الظروف كثيرا من قبل.
وعقب المباراة تحدث مازدا أيضا وجدد تصريحاته وزاد عليها بأنه يعرف جيدا أن  لاعبيه عند الشدائد تظهر معادنهم الأصيلة.. وطالب الدولة بوقفة مع  المنتخب، مؤكدا أنه يمتلك لاعبين جيدين ولديهم خبرة كبيرة وتنقصهم فقط  المعسكرات والمباريات الإعدادية الدولية ولو توفر لهم ذلك يمكن أن يحققوا  ما يراه الناس مستحيلا.
دخل منتخبنا المباراة وسط إحساس عارم بالإحباط والإهمال.. ولم تتعد نسبة  التفاؤل الـ10% من الجمهور وحتى الإعلام لم يتفاعل مع المنتخب بالصورة  المثلى لأن الغالبية كانت تتوقع على الأقل التعادل إن لم يكن الهزيمة.. لكن  جاء الانتصار بقدم رمضان عجب من ركلة جزاء وكان يمكن للنتيجة أن تتضاعف  لولا عدم التركيز الذي لازم صلاح الجزولي وبكري المدينة ونزار حامد.
منتخب سيراليون ليس بالفريق القوي وظهر بمستوى أكثر من عادي ويفتقد للمهاجم  القناص والتنظيم في الوسط.. لكنه يلعب بتكتيك دفاعي على مستوى عال ويتميز  قائد الفريق بالرقم 17 عمر بانجورا بالتعامل مع الكرات العالية.. أما بخلاف  ذلك فهو منتخب عادي وكان يستحق الخسارة بأكثر من هدف.
عانى منتخبنا من تأثير فترة الإعداد في تونس والواضح أنهم تعرضوا فعلا إلى  تدريبات قاسية وهذا شيء طبيعي للتجهيز للنصف الثاني من الموسم على مستوى  الأندية.. لكن بالنسبة للاعبي المنتخب فقد تسبب لهم في إرهاق واضح وتخوفنا  من حدوث إصابات بسبب ذلك.
قدم ضفر وسيف مساوي مستوى مميزا في الدفاع وكذلك رمضان عجب رغم أنه لم  يتقدم كثيرا للمساندة الهجومية وكان يتعامل بحذر ولا ندري هل بسبب اللياقة  أم تعليمات مازدا؟؟.. وفي الوسط تميز أمير كمال بجانب الشغيل وكان عماري  شعلة من النشاط.. لكن مستوى المهاجمين لم يكن جيدا وحتى مدثر كاريكا بعد  دخوله لم يقدم شيئا يذكر وكذلك بشة.
عموما حقق صقور الجديان الأهم وحصدوا أول ثلاث نقاط في المجموعة.. لكن ليس  كل مرة تسلم الجرة، ويجب فعلا أن يعاد النظر في طريقة التعامل مع المنتخب.
زينة الروابط
ظلت رابطة المريخ في دولة قطر على الدوام تضرب أروع الأمثال في التفاني  والإخلاص وخدمة معشوقها بيانا بالعمل وتقدم في كل فترة وأخرى نموذجا حيا  للمساهمة الفاعلة في مسيرة النادي عبر دعومات رجالاتها الأماجد بقيادة  الدكتور الصديق فيصل همت والأمين العام حسن المجمر وبقية العقد الفريد  الجلعوب وأمجد الظريف ورفاقهم.
قامت الرابطة بتنسيق معسكر ناجح للمريخ في الدوحة مطلع العام.. واجه من  خلاله شالكه الألماني في مباراة تاريخية بعد أن أسهمت بصورة كبيرة في توفير  معسكر العام الماضي الذي شهد المباراة الخالدة التي جمعت الزعيم ببايرن  ميونخ الألماني وكان أعضاء الرابطة خير معين للبعثة الإدارية وبذلوا  مجهودات كبيرة من أجل راحة البعثة وسخروا علاقاتهم هناك لخدمة ناديهم بكل  همة ونشاط.
وفي طريق العودة من معسكر تونس أول أمس.. واصلت زينة الروابط المريخية في  الخليج مبادراتها الرائعة ولم تكتف فقط بالاستقبال الكبير وتقديم الورود  وهو أمر درجت عليه كلما مرت بعثة للمريخ من قطر.. قدمت الرابطة الفتية  معدات رياضية معتبرة وقيمة للفريق وفي الطريق زي المباريات الذي تم إعداده  في شركة نايكي العالمية.
لن نقول شكرا لرجال المريخ في قطر فهذا واجبهم وهكذا تعودنا منهم وهم لن  يقبلوا منا كلمة شكر لأنهم لا ينتظرون ذلك فهم يخدمون مريخهم بلا من ولا  أذى ولا ينتظرون جزاءً.. لكن واجبنا أن نقول لهم قدمتم نموذجا يحتذى وكفى. 

ختام وسلام
عملوها الرجالة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
 
 خارطة الطريق 
  ناصر بابكر 
رمضان أحلى في السودان

* لو كان الأمر بيدي، لصنعت لكل محارب من محاربي صقور الجديان برفقة جهازهم  الفني تمثالاً تقديراً لما يبذلونه من تضحيات في سبيل إسعاد الشعب  السوداني ومنحه الفرح من رحم المعاناة رغم أن كل القطاعات ضنت عليهم  وتركتهم وحيدين في أرض المعركة بلا عدة ولا عتاد، لكنهم مع ذلك امتلكوا  أجود أنواع الأسلحة.. امتلكوا الروح والعزيمة والإصرار والرغبة في إثبات  الذات.. امتلكوا سلاح الإرادة والثقة بالنفس والإيمان بالحظوظ وقدموا  للعالم درساً جديداً مفاده أن تلك الأسلحة هي الأهم والأخطر والأكثر فعالية  في عالم كرة القدم.. وأن تلك الأسلحة قادرة على صنع المعجزات.
* البعض يمكن أن يعتقد أن هذه الفرحة مبالغ فيها بالنظر إلى أن السودان لم  يهزم منافساً من العيار الثقيل.. وبالنظر إلى أن المنتخب لم يقدم عرضاً  ساحراً أو مردوداً مثالياً.. لكن من وجهة نظري، فإن تلك الفرحة مبررة للحد  البعيد.. فالمنتخب قبل أن يهزم سيراليون هزم الدولة التي ضنت عليه ولو  بالقليل رغم أنه من صميم مسؤولياتها وتعاملت معه وكأنه منتخب دولة أخرى..  المنتخب هزم إهمال ولا مبالاة وعدم اكتراث اتحاد الكرة ولجنة المنتخبات  الوطنية.. المنتخب هزم الإعلام والقاعدة الرياضية بشكل عام التي لم تمنحه  سوى القدر اليسير من الاهتمام .. باختصار المنتخب هزم الجميع قبل أن يهزم  سيراليون.
* منتخب لم يحظ بأي قدر من الإعداد.. دخل المباراة مهزوما بدنياً.. منتخب  لم يتدرب لاعبو توليفته الأساسية سوياً سوى ثلاثة تدريبات ما يعني أنه دخل  المباراة مهزوما فنياً وتكتيكياً .. منتخب تجاهله الجميع باعتبار أن حظوظه  معدومة في المنافسة ولا تستحق العناء وبذل الجهد ما يعني أنه دخل المباراة  مهزوما نفسياً ومعنوياً.. وفي ظل كل تلك الهزائم خرج المنتخب منتصراً ..  منتصراً لنفسه أولاً وعلى الجميع ثانياً وسيراليون ثالثاً.
* وعندما يفوز المنتخب يظهر ألف أب للانتصار.. لكننا لن نسمح لأحد أيا كان  بسرقة عرق المحاربين.. الفوز الذي تحقق للاعبين ومدربهم بنسبة 90%  والـ(10%) المتبقية للجمهور الذي ارتاد المدرجات لدعم صقور الجديان  معنوياً.
* وبإذن الله يكون لهذا الفوز ما بعده، فمن حسن حظ منتخبنا أن مشوار  التصفيات طويل، وأن بقية أشهر العام الحالي لن تشهد سوى مباراة وحيدة  للمنتخب أمام الغابون (البلد المضيف) الذي لن تحسب نتائجه.. وبالتالي فإن  المواجهة التي تلعب في سبتمبر ليست ذات قيمة التنافسية.. وبعد تلك الجولة  ستتوقف التصفيات ولن تستأنف قبل مارس 2016 حينما يحل صقور الجديان ضيوفاً  على ساحل العاج.
* ومنافسة الأفيال في عرف الكثيرين مستحيلة.. لكن كرة القدم لا تعرف كلمة  المستحيل.. وكرة القدم لا تعترف بمعطيات الورق ولو كانت كذلك لما حقق  منتخبنا الفوز بالأمس وهو الذي دخل المواجهة مهزوماً من كل الجوانب.. وما  يجعل هنالك نسبة أمل حتى لو كانت ضئيلة النتائج المميزة التي يفاجئ بها  منتخبنا القاعدة الرياضية في كثير من المرات التي يواجه فيها منتخبات تفوقه  في كل شيء خاصة عندما تكون تلك المنتخبات في أفضل حالاتها مثلما صنع أمام  غانا في أكرا حينما كانت غانا قادمة من أوج تألقها في المونديال.. ومثلما  هزم حامل لقب النسخة قبل الأخيرة من الأمم نيجيريا بهدف المدينة في استاد  الخرطوم.. ومثلما ومثلما ومثلما.. تلك النماذج تجعلنا نتمسك بالأمل والأهم  من ذلك روح فرسان صقور الجديان.. إرادتهم .. رغبتهم في التواجد في  النهائيات.. رغبتهم في جعل ما رآه الجميع مستحيلاً ممكناً.
* وحتى لو لم ينجح منتخبنا في تفجير المفاجأة وبلوغ النهائيات.. فيكفي أنه  أحيا الأمل في نفوس الكثيرين ويكفي أنه أهدى الفرح لملايين الناس في زمن قل  ما يجد فيه المواطن السوداني ما يفرحه.
* رمضان.. أحلى.. في السودان.



*

----------

